# 2009 Altima



## kitt1993 (May 29, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

My friend has a 09 Altima 2.5S an the A/C has stopped blowing cold air. I will be in his town in a few days, and was curious if someone can give me a few pointers. First, he does have enough freon in the system. He has checked the fuse and relay and both are good. He also looked at the compressor and its not kicking on. So my best guess would be to check for power at the switch, relay and I heard of a sensor that shuts off power to relay is the pressure reaches 392psi or below 17 psi. Could someone be kind enough to tell me which wires to probe, and what my voltage is supposed to be. I really don't work on Nissan's, so any and all help would be nice.

Bryan


----------

